# LP Rack- review



## Dream pythons (Mar 22, 2012)

I have just bought an LP rack. I had a look around at various others, before going for the LP, but couldn't really find much written about them. So I thought I would write a quick review.info about about them.
I considerd others;
FB- difficulties with getting them
Vision, ok but looked a little wobbly,
So I took the plunge and bought an LP.
Very glad I did.
They are very nicely made, I bought the V70 (30 tub) perfect for adult Royals. Not cheap at about £2365 to my door. The construction is excellent, the posts are made from a single piece of milled aluminium, the trays are metal, galvanised and powder coated. The tubs slide in and out on runners, so do not sit directly on the hear mats, but a mm or two above them. The fit nice and tight against the shelf, and look escape proof. The shelves have nice ventilation holes in them, and also have the LP logo. Very smart.
I has a lovely solid feel to it. It is very heavy though. When the boxes arrive on a pallet, you will need 2 people to lift them, they are about 50 or 60 kg each !
Took a couple of hours to build, an easy one person job once you have the boxes in the room you are putting the rack in. I took my time making sure I was getting it right (or so I thought) I discovered that there are 2 different posts, one is about 2mm longer than the others. these longer ones are for the corners, where there is only a single thickness of shelves. It is covered in the instructions, but is easily missed. A bit of swapping around and it was all ok.
They use 10 heat mats and 2 Habistat Pulse Stats.
You can choose metal shelves or plastic ones. I chose metal ones as I said above. One thing I did notice was that the heat mats cause a charge to build up in the metal (capacitance) The result was when you touch the rack you can just feel a slight static shock. (Its not static but thats what it feels like) A simple earth lead to the rack cured it. I believe that they will be supplied with an earth lead from now on after I reported my observations back to the manufacturer. I understand that if you had the plastic shelves you would not get this. Either way it was a very minor problem, easily corrected and would not put me off the rack at all.
When I need more racks, it will be LP for sure.
I ordered it from Wild World Reptiles who are the UK distributors, I have to say their service was top notch. :2thumb:
If anyone would like to know about them, or see some pics let me know.
Link to LP Racks- http://www.lpracks.co.uk/lp3v70.php


----------



## Dream pythons (Mar 22, 2012)

This is a picture of the rack.
To answer some of the questions asked, it holds a nice constant temperature, I placed 2x digital thermostats to monitor the temperatures. I use one for the top 5 levels and one for the bottom 5. I tired one on the top and one on the bottom of the bank of 5 top levels, to see if there was a difference recorded between the top and bottom of the set controlled by a single pulse stat, and there was not, it was nice a even.
A nice rack. :2thumb:


----------



## southernroyals (May 26, 2011)

*racks*

looking good :2thumb:


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

£2365 have you won the lottery. 


Sent from my mobile because I can't be arsed turning my computer on


----------



## Dream pythons (Mar 22, 2012)

its a lot of money, but a nice rack. Try buying a FB...see what they cost ;-)


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

That looks awesome, seems like LP racks will have to be the professional racking I go with, hear so much positivity about them. 

Is it just me who thinks £2365 is a bargain? lol. 


I think so, that works out at £78 and a few pennies to house each snake. You couldn't even buy a decent viv and equipment for that I doubt. 

How tall does the unit stand mate with the 10 tubs? Hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## Dream pythons (Mar 22, 2012)

Not sure, its probably about 1.5 to 1.6 m, I will measure it for you tomorrow, kissed them all goodnight already. 
I will measure width and depth too.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Haha ok thanks buddy, if I can comfortably fit one in I might order the 20 tub aluminium one. Very appealing. 

Are all the tubs clear? or can you get them in colours/solid.


----------



## Dream pythons (Mar 22, 2012)

I am not sure I didn't think to ask, mine are translucent, which I like as I can see if the little B****r is up the front waiting to bite me as soon as I open the tray :lol2:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Haha yeah suppose thats a plus point. Just think it would look neater if you couldn't see in the tubs and the wires hanging down the backs etc. 

Im now talking myself out of the 30 tub rack. Have absolutely no need for it. But its tempting haha. Unless I buy more Royals hmmm


----------



## Dream pythons (Mar 22, 2012)

they sure are addictive :2thumb:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Not kidding. Ive bought 7 new ones this month. Vanilla Cream, champagne, firefly, spimo, phantom. cinnapin and a lemonblast.


----------



## Dream pythons (Mar 22, 2012)

Taken some measurements for you,
It is;
Height: 156 cm
Width: 144cm
Depth: 85cm


----------



## BennReptiles (Jan 17, 2011)

Spuddy said:


> Not kidding. Ive bought 7 new ones this month. Vanilla Cream, champagne, firefly, spimo, phantom. cinnapin and a lemonblast.


 
^^ Somebody has to much money  can i have some?


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Dream pythons said:


> Taken some measurements for you,
> It is;
> Height: 156 cm
> Width: 144cm
> Depth: 85cm


Thanks dude I'll have a measure up later. Hopefully I can fit one of these beasts in my house! 




BennReptiles said:


> ^^ Somebody has to much money  can i have some?


Haha I wish, Im skint now. Have some of my money or my royals? 


Although FYI its a "No." to either answer. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

Congrats mate, Its looks amazing!


----------



## Dream pythons (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks, I am very happy with it, I will be adding another with V35 tubs soon for my males and grow ons


----------



## Dream pythons (Mar 22, 2012)

Just ordered a V35, will post some pics when it arrives.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Dream pythons said:


> Just ordered a V35, will post some pics when it arrives.


ANOTHER in the space of a MONTH are you mugging the blue rinse girls for their money or something ?? 

I want in and I want in now !!


----------



## Jeb (Jan 9, 2010)

How did u attach the heat mats to the shelves and could you show a pic 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------

